# How to setup a remote webcam?



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

I need some help. I would like to set up an independent web cam at my parents retirement home in the Bahamas. I realize this is a little far fetched, but it would be great for them to check on the place does with Hurricanes.

Here's some requirements:
• The remote location has wireless DSL.

• The unit, camera and wireless router would be powered by home current and solar.

• The camera part would be located outside.

• My folks use a Dell PC and have dial up at their Canadian address.

I have never done something like. But, I was thinking of using an old iMac 233 or old PB as the transfer/processor. I know the iMac only uses 80 watts or so of power.

Any suggestions, would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Try this.

wireless camera 

I didn't have time to read all of the info, but it looks like you won't need a computer on the camera end once this is set up.


----------



## Richard O (Jul 2, 2001)

check out - Axis.com, for some more solutions


----------



## mojoprofilms (Nov 17, 2002)

A program called EvoCam will upload pics at set intervals to a website, so that would work for controlling it.


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

when isight first came out, i asked the same question to monitor my office while i am away on vacation.
to remotely turn on/off my ichat av via the internet.
i remember someone on this forum referred me to a link which does exactly that. although i never got around to the setup, but i am sure that company is still there. i am interested in getting back to this topic also.


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

Great! Thanks for the sites and suggestions. I'll look into it and report back.

I love this forum!


----------

